

Public Education’s Silver Bullet - How Tech Will Help Reform Education - jkaufman
http://reason.com/archives/2010/12/21/public-educations-silver-bulle

======
yequalsx
The ideas sound great in principle but I don't see it happening on quite the
grand scale envisioned. All of this talk about reforming education misses a
key point - x% of the students don't care and aren't interested in learning.
Technology is not going to change this. I believe that to attack the problem
in education the culture has to change. Our society needs to value
intellectual endeavors and the pursuit of knowledge for its own sake.

